# Two different colored eyes?



## pigeonmania (Oct 17, 2004)

I recently got two pairs of capuchins and I noticed that one of them has a brown eye and a yellow eye. Could this eye have been damaged some how or is it just genetic?

Thanks,
Stacie


----------



## Fantail (Sep 11, 2002)

*Eye Color*

The darker eye is referred to as a "bull" eye. It is not a desirable trait in show capuchines. But, birds with a bull eye mated to a bird with both light colored eyes will produce some young with both light colored eyes. Vision is normal in the darker eyes. It is just a trait which is not desired for show birds.
Ken

http://www.capuchine.com/


----------



## pigeonmania (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks for the info! I know nothing about these birds since I don't raise the breed. Thanks again!
Stacie


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*congratulations*

on your new birds. Your birds eyes are okay.


----------



## pigeonmania (Oct 17, 2004)

I am so glad she is ok. I just never saw different eye colors on a pigeon or even a bird for that matter and I think it looks neat. Thanks for the info!
Stacie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think it is very interesting to have a bird with two different colored eyes. 

I have a little roller with a black eye and a white eye. So cute!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, can she see out of the white eye? I'll bet she is a cutie.

Maggie


PS - I have a husband with one brown eye and one blue eye, and he's cute too!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Treesa, can she see out of the white eye? I'll bet she is a cutie.
> 
> Maggie
> 
> ...


LOL Maggie...

Ashley has one dark colored eye with black pupil, and one white eye with dark pupil, yes she can see out of both eyes....she is very cute, too!


----------



## tatts (Nov 9, 2005)

*coloured eyes*

Hi I have a female cropper that has one normal eye and the other has three parts black with the rest of the eye at the top red,I haven't had the chance to breed with her yet,but I'm hoping to soon,so I think that only time will tell if this was caused from an injurey or of the genetic type,either way I think she's special.tatts


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Haha never saw a bird with a different colored eye then the other one.That would be cool to see one though.Ive seen a cat but not a bird,guess its the same thing.


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

i have a few birds like that too. Thanks for the info. I thought it was just genetics, but you can never be sure. thanks guys.


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

*Eyes*

I've Had a few with abull eye on one side.[Capuchines]Alot of your white racers have bull eyes I have a pair of voorburg croppers that have bull eyes but I think that is the standard for them.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Mosic*

I had a brimingham roller who had me totally confused. One side was black and the was check. I didn't know weather I had a new bird or lost one.


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

I heard of that. Whats really strange is that I seen one that had one blue bar and a black on both wings. It is a genetic freak I was told.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes the Bull eyes generally happen with white pigeons, or pigeons with a White Head (Baldhead)...and quite often can also happen with pigeons with badging...just like my Cecil.
My Cecil has one Pearl Eye and one Bull Eye.
So one eye is white and the other is totally black.
Here is a pic that shows both of his eyes:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=cecilseyes.jpg
As you can see he has the Bull Eye because of the white badging around his head. Both eyes are fine and work correctly...it is the genetic badging that causes this eye colouring.
In shows this is not liked...however I agree that I think that it makes pigeons unique.
Interestingly...all four of Cecils babies have been born with all Pearl eyes, even one (Fluff) has some minor eye badging, but did not inherit the Bull Eye.

As for the combination pigeons you mention they are called Mosaic Pigeons, and they usually come from an egg being fertilised by two males...here is a fantastic link with info on this plus many beautiful pics:
http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/mosaics.html

Regards
Alaska


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

I have heard of and seen mosiac pigeons myself before, but that site you provided showed some very interesting birds!! I really liked the one at the top of the page in the middle, the red and blue one. Reminded me of a European Jay in colouration! There are some really beautiful pigeons on that website


Thanks,


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, It's a great link that has lots of info...plus some really beautiful birds that are a bit or a rarity in the pigeon world 

Regards
Alaska


----------



## snowy (Nov 27, 2005)

*one eye different colour*

i too have a cross west of england tumbler with 2 different coloured eyes. my son calls her mrs westy. look at the pic on my site


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Alaska- Amazing article on the Mosaics!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed it

Regards
Alaska


----------

